# Family Swords on DEU's



## NSDreamer (13 Oct 2010)

Hello once again!

 I had a question, which after performinga  quick search for swords turned up nothing, so I thought I'd pose here.

 I have inherited my Grandfathers sword. He was a Captain in the RCN during world war two and a pilot. The sword needs restoration as my grandmother left it in it's case all these years to avoid painful memories (My grandfather died about twenty years back). The blade is blackened with what appears to be grease and the pommel is a lions head. The edge of the guard folds down to clip on to the scabbard which itself has two loops  along it's length for I assume the belt to attach to.

 My question is this. What are the chances I would be allowed to wear his sword to remember him and honor him with my DEU dress on remembrance day? I know this is a question for my CoC, however I'm still quite new to the unit and am trying not to rock the boat too much with stupid questions. 

 On a side note, can anyone think of anyone in the Halifax area who I could trust restoration of this sword to and where I could get a proper sword belt for it?

 Thank you kindly,
               NSDreamer


----------



## Loachman (13 Oct 2010)

What uniform are you wearing? As you have a Naval sword, this may make a difference to your boss. He/she may not appreciate it being worn with anything other than a Naval uniform due to the fashion clash.

Are you going to be on parade, or spectating? If you're on parade, you'll only be wearing what's ordered. Spectators do not normally wear swords, at least at any parade that I've attended.


----------



## NSDreamer (13 Oct 2010)

I would be wearing Army DEU's. Mmm I was afraid of that. The parade schedule is unsure yet. the WO's are out, but I haven't seen them yet.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (13 Oct 2010)

The following is an excerpt from CF Dress Instructions.



> A-AD-265-000/AG-001
> 
> SWORDS AND PISTOLS – CEREMONIAL
> OCCASIONS
> ...


----------



## NSDreamer (13 Oct 2010)

Ah, thank you. Well I suppose that answers my question unfortunately.

 Your work is appreciated


----------



## Captsapper@gmail.com (13 Oct 2010)

It has been my experience that weapons are not carried during Remembrance day parades with the exception of the Sentry party on the Cenotaph.  I would suggest the wearing of a sword would not be the norm.  Blackadder1916 beat me to the post from the dress instructions, good find.  I have had a couple junior officers that wanted to carry family swords on parade and my answer was if it is of the correct pattern in accordance with the dress instructions and was in parade condition go ahead.


----------



## Pusser (13 Oct 2010)

The answer to this is very simple - you cannot wear a naval pattern sword with an army uniform.  If you need to wear a sword in army uniform, you need to get the appropriate pattern for your branch, regiment, etc.  The wearing of swords may also depend on rank and/or position.  As Loachman said, spectators do not normally wear swords.

In order to have it re-furbished, I suggest you go talk to Marilyn Gurney at the Maritime Command Museum (on Gottingen St, beside the main gate to Stadacona).  She should be able to direct you.  The good news is that it sounds like there is already a preservative grease on it, so any refurbishment should be minimal.  For a sword belt, check out William Scully at http://williamscully.ca/.  That's a company in Montreal that sells them.  However, they may only have the current CF pattern buckle.  The belt is the same as used by the RN/RCN, but they now come with a square plate buckle with CF pineapple.  The RN still uses the same pattern as RCN did up to unification (round buckle with anchor and crown surrounded by oak leaves). You may want to ask them if they have (or can get) an RN/RCN pattern buckle.
If not, try googling "naval outfitter" in the UK to find one.  EBay sometimes has them as well.


----------



## NSDreamer (13 Oct 2010)

Mmm I'll go there next week and bring the sword to ask about it. 

 Thank you. 

 You win some you lose some. I'm sure my Grandfather is smiling either way!


----------



## Blackadder1916 (13 Oct 2010)

NSDreamer said:
			
		

> . . .  to wear his sword to remember him and honor him with my DEU dress on remembrance day? . . .



The wearing of the sword is unlikely, however you can carry (NOT WEAR) in your pocket other items of note from his naval service.  If you have his medals (again, you can not wear them on your uniform) and they fit in your pocket, do so.  Or perhaps his pilot's badge.  In the mess (or Legion) afterwards, you can show them to your collegues and have a drink to his service and memory.


----------



## NSDreamer (13 Oct 2010)

Blackadder1916 said:
			
		

> The wearing of the sword is unlikely, however you can carry (NOT WEAR) in your pocket other items of note from his naval service.  If you have his medals (again, you can not wear them on your uniform) and they fit in your pocket, do so.  Or perhaps his pilot's badge.  In the mess (or Legion) afterwards, you can show them to your collegues and have a drink to his service and memory.



 That would be a lovely idea, unfortunately (or fortunately in another light) my grandmother has his medals hanging on a wall  in Bermuda where she lives. I have his sword as a gift for my being accepted as an officer in the forces and to celebrate the beginning of my career/following of my grandfathers footsteps. As my grandmother is in Bermuda this is an unlikely course for me. 

 Thank you for the lovely idea however. 
 As I stated you win some you lose some, I'm sure he's smiling all the same knowing he's being remembered.


----------



## Neill McKay (18 Oct 2010)

NSDreamer said:
			
		

> I have his sword as a gift for my being accepted as an officer in the forces and to celebrate the beginning of my career/following of my grandfathers footsteps.



Have you considered getting (or making) a shadow box to display it in?


----------



## NSDreamer (18 Oct 2010)

N. McKay said:
			
		

> Have you considered getting (or making) a shadow box to display it in?



 What is a shadow box?


----------



## Journeyman (18 Oct 2010)

> What is a shadow box?


----------



## NSDreamer (18 Oct 2010)

Hrm, interesting idea...I'm not sure I have the skill to build it, but I wonder if I can find one for sale somewhere...


----------



## PuckChaser (18 Oct 2010)

NSDreamer said:
			
		

> Hrm, interesting idea...I'm not sure I have the skill to build it, but I wonder if I can find one for sale somewhere...



Plenty of medal mounting places will have them, or larger kit shops.


----------



## aesop081 (19 Oct 2010)

Any large BX/PX, NEX or MCX in the US Military will have them in one of the concessions in the mall. If you or someone you know heads down there, maybe you can get one this way.


----------



## Pusser (19 Oct 2010)

Google "shadow box."  There are lots of folks who make them, particularly around military bases.  In my opinion, they should be custom made for the items being displayed.


----------

